# Feature request: (background) Memory allocation fine tuning and control



## kdemidofff (May 28, 2010)

Freebsd doesn't free unused memory but makes it active/inactive.
Is it possible to implement memory garbage collector to make such memory 
reclaimed not in stress conditions but on controlled (maybe background) basis?

  Of course it violates some design for some kind (from 1 perspective) but .. its flip side another feature that may be needed in some applications.

Example1: Avoid use all avail. memory and/or swap but some applications failing without swap.
Example2: Reserve some free memory pool for fine grain control of one/few specific apps.
Example3: Memory defragmentation.
Example4: Virtual environments without system-specific extensions.

thanks

Edit:

Nobody cares xD


----------

